# Enterprise in HD on KBHK 045-01? (San Francisco area)



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Hello,

I recorded this show on Sunday, but it didn't come out as HD as far as I could tell. The picture was letterbox inside SD, so I had black all around on all four sides.

Did this happen to anyone else? Do they only broadcast the first airing in HD? Is it really in HD?

Thanks.

-William


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

The station responded:

The Sunday repeat is not sent to us by the UPN Network in HD. We have spoken to them about it. For now just the Friday ENTERPRISE is in HD.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Enterprise was not shown in HD on Friday in Chicago. We also had the "Frame" around the picture.


----------



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

I sent an email a while back and they responded that they record the show for re-brodcast and do not have the ability to record HD.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

William_K_F said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recorded this show on Sunday, but it didn't come out as HD as far as I could tell. The picture was letterbox inside SD, so I had black all around on all four sides.
> 
> ...


Did they at least broadcast Enterprise in 480p? When expanding the letter box picture to 16:9 480p looks pretty good as compared to 480i.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

Here in Philadelphia the second showing is not in HD!!


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Sundance said:


> I sent an email a while back and they responded that they record the show for re-brodcast and do not have the ability to record HD.


My email response blamed it on their source not providing it in HD on Sundays, funny how their story isn't straight on this.


----------

